# Hoyle Poker Log-in Room Problem



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm having trouble logging in the Hoyle Poker Rooms. I always get an error message. Here is a picture of it. How do I solve this problem?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Is that the one from ICQ? From that error, it may mean that the server is down at that time. Have you tried it on other days, and different times?

http://web.icq.com/boards/browse_folder?tid=9696

That mentions that no topics are in that game, but if I have the wrong site, let us know 

Regards

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

Well, I'm trying it now, but it is not letting me in. Many months back I was able to log-on, now I can't


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I assume its the ICQ one.

Have you a firewall installed? Also, which version of Windows are you using?

Not a user of ICQ, but do you enter the game via ICQ or from a WebPage? If the latter, can you post a link?

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

Well, first of all, I didn't know that ICQ is involved with this. I haven't been playing for many many months back, so you have to give the details about the ICQ.
Yes, I do have a firewall. It is built in my modem, which is called 2Wire. 

I have Window XP: Home

Thanks for you help!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I just assumed it was ICQ, as that was the first hit on Google. If it isn't, can you give the link to the page you go to?

Also, try disabling the firewall in XP:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=283673

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

Firewall is disable in Windows and here is the link I go to: http://www.virtualvegas.com/games/games_cat_hoyle.asp?cat=hoylepoker

Try it and see if you can get in. If you do, I don't know what is the problem


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I've just gone to that page at work, and a popup came asking to install a plugin. Have you installed that?

If you're not sure, try this.

Control Panel | Internet Options. Advanced tab. Under Browsing, look for Enable install on Demand. Untick, apply and ok.

Then, go back to that page.

Also, go to Find Files and search for this on the entire hardDrive:

WONWeblauncherControl.cab

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

I unclick the items you said, but I went to search and found no "WONWeblauncherControl.cab". I also re-unstall the "Wonplay" program and install and it still won't like me in.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Lets see if your Security settings have changed somehow.

Control Panel | internet Options. Security tab. Under Custom Settings, make sure the drop down menu is on Medium. Click Reset, YES, Ok. 
If its already on Medium, click Reset anyway.

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

Didn't work


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

Ok, so what now?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Can you disable the firewall in your router, just to see if thats the problem?

Also, lets see whats running:

Go to Run and type MSINFO32
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here.

Also, go to Control Panel | Internet Options. General tab. Under Delete Files, delete offline content.

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

Disabling the firewall won't do any good, but here is the start-up list you ask:

2wSysTray	e:\program files\2wire\homeportal\2portalmon.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
AIM	e:\program files\aim95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl	FAMILY COMPUTER\William Crafford	HKU\S-1-5-21-1547161642-1563985344-842925246-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
BackgroundSwitcher	e:\windows\system32\bgswitch.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
CoolSwitch	e:\windows\system32\taskswitch.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
FastUser	e:\windows\system32\fast.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
MSPY2002	e:\windows\system32\ime\pintlgnt\imscinst.exe /sync	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NAV Agent	e:\progra~1\norton~1\norton~1\navapw32.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NvCplDaemon	rundll32.exe e:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll,nvstartup	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
PHIME2002A	e:\windows\system32\ime\tintlgnt\tintsetp.exe /imename	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
PHIME2002ASync	e:\windows\system32\ime\tintlgnt\tintsetp.exe /sync	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
QD FastAndSafe	&&indows\system32\fast.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
QuickTime Task	"e:\program files\quicktime\qttask.exe" -atboottime	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
TkBellExe	"e:\program files\common files\real\update_ob\realsched.exe" -osboot	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
desktop	desktop.ini	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	FAMILY COMPUTER\William Crafford	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	.DEFAULT	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	All Users	Common Startup
nwiz	nwiz.exe /install	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, lets see.......

2wSysTray: 2Wire Homeportal user interface. Not sure.

AIM: AOL Instant Messenger. If connected to the internet, automatically runs up AIM. Convenience more than anything. Available via Start -> Programs. Not needed.

BackgroundSwitcher: Background Switcher Powertoy. Included with the last beta version of the XP Powertoys. Whenever a user right clicked his desktop and chose properties he could see a new tab which allowed him to enable a "Desktop Slide Show." This would automatically change the Windows Desktop at an interval specified by the user. Not sure.

CoolSwitch: ALT+TAB replacement Powertoy for Windows XP - enhances the graphics displayed when you want to switch between programs running full-screen. Not needed.

FastUser: Installs as part of Windows XP PowerToys as an option for very-fast user switching (allowing a keystoke to switch users instead of using the login screen). It is only used for the hot-key switch and yet it hogs 1.5 megs of memory in two separate processes (one run by the user & one by the system). Optional install in PowerToys. Not needed.

MSPY2002: Part of Microsoft's Input Message Editor (IME) for translating Japanese/Chinese text in IE, Outlook and Word. Not needed.

NAV Agent: Introduced with Norton Anti-Virus 2002 to replace Norton Auto-Protect and Norton eMail Protect. Leaving "Auto-Protect", "E-mail Scanning" and "Script Blocking" enabled doesn't seem to slow the system down. Keep.

NvCplDaemon rundll32.exe: Intializes the clock and memory settings on nVidia based graphics cards. Disable if you overclock your card.

PHIME2002A: Part of Microsoft's Input Message Editor (IME) for translating Japanese/Chinese text in IE, Outlook and Word. Not needed.

PHIME2002ASync: Part of Microsoft's Input Message Editor (IME) for translating Japanese/Chinese text in IE, Outlook and Word. Not needed.

QD FastAndSafe: Automatically runs Fast & Safe clean-up from Norton/Quarterdeck Cleansweep. Deletes safe to remove files such as Temporary Internet Files (cache). Recommended you run it manually. Not needed.

QuickTime Task: System Tray access to Apple's "Quick Time" viewer from version 5 onwards. Not needed.

TkBellExe:Application Scheduler installed along with RealOne Player . Once installed, it runs independently of RealOne Player. See here for more information, including how to disable it:

http://www.mikescomputerinfo.com/TkBellExe.htm

nwiz: Associated with the newer versions of nVidia graphics cards drivers. Allows you to immensely improve desktop layouts by setting preferences and optimizations. However, this isn't necessary for the operation of your system. Not needed.

Go to Run and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Uncheck the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

I did all that and it's not helping


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, just read the FAQ, and it mentioned the running of Instant messenger programms:



> Instant Messenger
> Running Instant Messenger programs, like ICQ or AOL Instant Messenger, in the background causes problems that may lead to our games shutting down, because these applications compete for the same communications port that our software does.
> Solution:
> Do not run Instant Messenger programs in the background. Do not try to do sixteen things at the same time. If you want to communicate with someone, use a telephone, or send e-mails.


http://help.flipside.com/faq/faq.asp?s=general&q=7

So, try disabling AIM when you log in, and see if that helps. To doublecheck its not running in the background, use Ctrl-Alt-Del, and see if AIM is listed when you're online.

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

Still can't get on. No hope for little old me.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hmmm

Lets try deleting the cookies. You only need to delete the ones for that site.

Go to Find Files and type in @uproar and search in the entire hardDrive. Delete all the cookies that you find. Eg:

http://help.flipside.com/faq/faq.asp?s=login&q=33

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

No @uproar files to be found.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Go to Find Files and type in cookie. When found, open the folder, and delete all the cookies found. You won't be able to delete the .dat file found.

For this, go here and get the Spider:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=55214&highlight=Spider

As you're XP, you'll have to go into the Option in Spider, and choose Entire drive, before scanning. If you edit any dat files for games, zip them up beforehand. After, you can unzip them back to the original location.

Then, try again.

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

Didn't work. 

Can you get on? 

I didn't have a problem before when FlipSide got control over it, but now I can't get in. Weird.


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

Look what I have found: http://pub40.ezboard.com/fflippysmilefrm2.showMessage?topicID=1.topic

I have 2wire and that is the problem.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

What's the full name and version of your router?

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

It is not a router, it is a modem. 

The name is "HomePortal 1000", software verison: 3.3.0


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Have you by any chance, got that site blocked? Copied/pasted this here:

After categories of content have been blocked, parents may choose to add specific sites to block ("blocked list") or allow ("approved list"). Any sites added to the "Block Sites" lists will be blocked for all computers assigned to that screening group. Similarly, sites added to the "Approve Sites" list will be accessible, regardless of whether or not they appear in one of the selected restricted category lists.



To add a site to either the "Block Sites" or "Approve Sites" list, enter the Web address or URL into the box and click the "Add" button.



To remove a site from one of these lists, select the site and click on the "Delete" button.



If you want to remove blocking of all of the sites listed in the "Block Sites" list, remove the check from the box next to "Block sites listed."



To remove access to sites on the "Approve Sites" list, remove the check from the box next to "Always allow sites listed."



Click the NEXT button to save your category choices and proceed to the third step where you are able to move computers in or out of this group.



eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

Nope, the site is not blocked.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

This is proving to be interesting.....

Okay, lets try this.

Go to Windows Explorer | Tools | Options. View tab.

Look for Show Hidden Files and Folders. Tick that.
Also, tick Hide File Extensions for known file types. Apply and OK.

Then, go to Find Files, and this time type in:

WONWebLauncherControl

and search the entire drive. Does it find any files?

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

It didn't find that file, but I have one that is in a different harddrives. See, I played Hoyle Games (Poker and such) when I had Windows 98 a while back. It work fine, but when I switched to Windows XP, it won't work. Do you think that is the problem?

Here is a picture WON files from my "C" and "D" Drives (the "C" drive has Windows 98 in it and the "D" is the my old drive, I have two harddrives, and they do both have WON files in it) and another picture of the WON files from my "E" Drive (which is the Windows XP is in)

http://bellsouthpwp.net/c/r/craffore/won.jpg

http://bellsouthpwp.net/c/r/craffore/won2.jpg

I hope this is good enough information


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Have you emptied your Temp Internet Files, as I mentioned before? Also, even though you're on XP, have you changed ISP's?

Looked at those links, and you do have the class file in the XP drive. 

Now, one of those other files in the other drive looks like its an exe, but not sure which. If you go to Windows Explorer. Tools | Options. View tab. 

make sure Hide File Extensions for known file types is ticked. Apply and OK.

Then, let me know which it is, or post the links again.

Also, if you rightclick on the Class file in both Win98 and XP, and choose Properties, what are their versions? Are they the same?

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes, I have emptied my Temp Internet Files.

I changed ISP from Prodigy (sp?), which is a dial-up service to Bellsouth ADSL.

Is this what your talking about?: http://bellsouthpwp.net/c/r/craffore/wonplay.jpg

All the Class files have the same verison.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

When you were on Prodigy, was that with Win98? Also, did that work? Have you ever had XP on Prodigy, or has it always been Bellsouth?

The reason I ask is this:

http://help.flipside.com/faq/faq.asp?s=hoyle&q=12



> If you still receive the "Failed to receive reply from Room Information Server" error and have already tried our instructions to clear your browsers cache and try again, please consider contacting your Internet Service Provider. It is highly likely that they are storing an older version of the files needed to play our games.
> 
> Once they have completed this cache clearing process you should be able to connect and play!


eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes, it used to work when I was using Windows 98 with Prodigy, but when I switched to Windows XP with Bellsouth, it didn't.

About the contact your ISP you quoted, what should I ask them?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'm not fully sure 

You may want to direct them to the link that I gave, mentioning the ISP's. They may also want to clear their cache, or they may have blocking of certain sites set up.

Ask if they block certain game ports.

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

I email Tech Support on Flipside and I hope that thay got a solution.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Oki doki. 

Lets hope they can help more

eddie


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

Here is what they say:

As a last resort to fixing this problem, you might try deleting the 
cookie with the Uproar information in it. A cookie is a small text file 
that resides on your computer that stores your preferences for a 
particular Web site. In the case of Uproar's cookie, that information 
includes your Uproar screen name.

Deleting this cookie may solve the problem. If not, I don't know what 
else to tell you.

Here's how to delete that cookie in Internet Explorer:

1. From the TOOLS pull-down menu, select INTERNET OPTIONS.

2. From the INTERNET OPTIONS window that you should now be able to see, 
click on the little tab near the top of the window labeled GENERAL.

3. Next, look near the middle of this window for an area marked 
TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES. Click on the button marked SETTINGS.

4. This will cause yet another, smaller window to appear on screen. 
Click once on VIEW FILES and yet another window will open.

5. You are now viewing the Internet Explorer cache and cookie file. If 
you don't mind losing your preferences for ALL the web sites you visit, 
delete everything you see in that window, restart your computer, then 
try to use Uproar again. If you want to remove only the Uproar cookie, 
keep reading.

6. Look near the top of the screen. The first column will be marked 
NAME. The second column will be marked INTERNET ADDRESS. It's easier to 
delete the cookie by INTERNET ADDRESS. You will want to seek out and 
delete any file with the Internet address in this format:

Cookie: [email protected]www.uproar.com/
OR
Cookie: [email protected]www.iwin.com/
OR 
Cookie: [email protected]www.flipside.com/

7. To delete the file, right click on the NAME to the left of the 
address, select DELETE from the pop-up menu. Close all Windows, restart 
your computer, and try to login again.

If this does not work for you, I don't know what else will. Sorry.

I did that, but it still won't work. We tried everything


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Did you mention the bit in this link, about the ISP, and which files they need to update:

http://help.flipside.com/faq/faq.asp?s=hoyle&q=12

They should know which ones they are, flipside that is.

eddie


----------

